# My bra model



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My sister's dog Cloe kept bringing me my bras (all our dogs are bra crazy...) and so I was "Okay, if you keep bringing it to me your gunna have to wear one...". I wasnt expecting her to like it though...


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Lawl, this just made my day


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Boston! <3 That's an adorable picture! Thanks for sharing! ^^


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

So cute! I guess Bostons really are clowns.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I think you should send this photo to "Victoria Secret"! lol


----------

